# JINAN | International Financial City South District | 196m | 40 fl | 143m | 29 fl | ~100m x 4 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





【基础】国际金融城南区二期项目|195.95米|40层| - 济南建设纪实 -  高楼迷摩天族


【基础】国际金融城南区二期项目|195.95米|40层| ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc








__





恒丰银行总部到底建得怎么样了？正在迎来重大节点_大楼


目前，恒丰银行新总部大楼正在建设当中，位置是济南中央商务区（CBD）绸带公园核心区西南角，即国际金融城南区项目的二期地块。 那么，恒丰银行总部大楼的建设情况到底如何了呢？就在最近，该项目又开始继续施工…




www.sohu.com








__





济南国际金融城南区三期143.3米超高层公示_腾讯新闻


济南国际金融城即历下区CBD。据济南市规划局消息，本工程位于历下区解放东路以北，用地性质为商业商务，用地面积约1.62公顷(以实测为准),地上容积率不大于4.81,不小于3.0;地下容积率不大于1.……




new.qq.com





Main tower - Hengfeng Bank Headquarters | 196m
posted on Gaoloumi by 高楼迷地铁族














































143m tower





























by CBR1000RR










Location


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

499towersofchina said:


> Here are 3 beautiful xigua screenshots capturing Jinan's rising new CBD on a beautiful summer's day with the 428m tall Shandong IFC in the centre.
> This xigua video was filmed a few days ago.
> 
> 
> ...


we can see the progress of the towers in this xigua screenshot from 18/05/22 posted by 499towersofchina


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

the 143m tower looks complete, 17/05/22 by eden_liu


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/05/22 by 象帕


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/05/22, posted on Gaoloumi by Mark_馬克


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what gorgeous helipad


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/09/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

19/11/22 by ds112358


----------

